# What kind or mushroom is this?



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

What mushroom is this?










I've got a bucket full of this type of mushroom growing on a log in the back yard.


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

these are coral mushrooms, some are edible check out this link for more information. http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/mushrooms/mushroom/edible.htm


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Yep there corals. Which kind I'm not sure right off hand. I don't eat em, but people do. I guess I never really messed around trying to eat any yet. Just be careful some you can eat and some you can't.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Edible Coral shrooms as far as I know consist of only the Crowned version they are *WHITE* they have growths that resemble a crown on the tip's, They have a peppery taste! Other then that I dont know of any edible coral shrooms!

BD


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Thanks for the info. think I'll them alone and wait for chantrels.


----------

